# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  BAthroom globe temperature

## Tools

Guys,
I am going to put in a couple of down lights in my bathroom to replace the single incandescent bulb. From the interweb I see that the recommended colour is 3500K but the lights I am looking at are either 3000 or 5000K. What have you used in your bathroom and is it appropriate for the lighting requirements? 
Tools

----------


## shauck

I recently posted on this topic http://www.renovateforum.com/f242/ch...ghting-112483/ and ended up with a downlight I'm very happy with. I only have one downlight and it's plenty. 3x3m room. There is a light over the mirror as well for applying makeup and stuff of that nature.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Guys,
> I am going to put in a couple of down lights in my bathroom to replace the single incandescent bulb. From the interweb I see that the recommended colour is 3500K but the lights I am looking at are either 3000 or 5000K. What have you used in your bathroom and is it appropriate for the lighting requirements? 
> Tools

  The question was realy abought the "Colour Temperature" of the light emitted and not the temperature at which the globe operates.
Look up "Colour Temperature" and you will find many references.
The Wikipedia reference gives 2700 -3300 K as the RANGE for incandescent lamps to 6500 K for overcast daylight.
The general rule is the lower the number the more yellow the light and the lgher the number the more blue it looks, as compared to "normal" incandescent lamps.

----------


## chalkyt

As outlined above, you are dealing with colour temperature not "hot to touch" temperature. As a rough guide, 3000K is what we are used to with incandescent lighting. Presuming you are looking at LED downlights, you will find that most are labelled as warm white (i.e. around 3000-3500K) or cool white (around 4000-4500K) although there will be some variation in light colour between brands. 
Generally we are used to warm white due to our past reliance on incandescent lighting. Most people find that cool white is a bit stark, although this can work in a white/chrome bathroom. The early CFLs are a good example of this stark cool white So, the short answer is that you are likely to be happier with a 3000-3500K warm white light in a traditional style bathroom. It is worth getting the lighting supplier to show you both warm and cool white so you can get an idea of what you prefer.

----------


## Tools

Guys, I know I am referring to colour temperature and what I am saying is that the temp recommended for bathrooms is 3500K but the lights I am looking at are not available in 3500K. As I am going to have to choose above or below this range I am trying to find out if what others have used has been an appropriate choice for a bathroom. 
Tools

----------


## shauck

LEDlux Infinity Mini White Downlight Kit in Warm White 
As per the link to the thread I started, the above link is the light I chose and it is 3000k warm white. I used one in a bathroom that is 3x3m and it gives plenty of light and is suitable in my opinion. It is IP rated for bathrooms, needs minimal clearances above it from roofing structure and insulation and no side clearance from insulation. It illuminates the whole room. Other than this light you would only need a light above the mirror for putting on makeup or staring at your eyebrows or something. I read that certain tile/room colours are best with warm white which includes anything in the brown range. I can't remember more than that or find the link. I tried googling it for you but it's not commonly discussed when to use which type of LED other than by room types. The bathroom i considered generally a neutral white, bedrooms a warm white. I chose warm white as I prefer less intense light and the tiles were to be a pale beige travertine. Many times I read 3000k is the upper limit of warm white, not 3500k.

----------


## chalkyt

I recently replaced some old "cool white" CFL downlights  in in a ski club communal bathroom with "warm white" LED downlights because the "cool white" was no good for the ladies when doing their makeup. Made them come out "looking like circus clowns in normal light".  
This suggests that the colour rendering index of "cool white" (4000K+) isn't that great. This makes a bit of sense since LEDs have a bit of a blue spike in their spectrum so "cool white" use less "red" phosphor because it doesn't need it. I understand that "warm white" on the other hand has more "red" phosphor and a better CRI but are less efficient because of what might be called the filtering effect of the increased amount of phosphor. Others who are into the physics of LEDs might be able to add more information (or correct it if I am not quite right!)  
In the days of fluoros, we were looking for a CRI of 80+ particularly in display cabinets (and places like bathrooms, showrooms, change rooms etc where correct colour is important). I understand that "warm white" LEDs can achieve CRI of 80 (or better) whereas "cool white" struggles a bit. 
So far the ladies seem happy with the "warm white" fittings (Atom AT9012 13W 3000K Render index 83.6). Looking at the differences in the light colour of different brands of LED fittings, I suspect that the stated colour temperatures of some aren't all that precise. It is more a case of "what you see is what you get", and CRI might be more important than colour temperature where "ladies makeup" is concerned.  Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> I recently replaced some old "cool white" CFL downlights  in in a ski club communal bathroom with "warm white" LED downlights because the "cool white" was no good for the ladies when doing their makeup. Made them come out "looking like circus clowns in normal light".  
> This suggests that the colour rendering index of "cool white" (4000K+) isn't that great. This makes a bit of sense since LEDs have a bit of a blue spike in their spectrum so "cool white" use less "red" phosphor because it doesn't need it. I understand that "warm white" on the other hand has more "red" phosphor and a better CRI but are less efficient because of what might be called the filtering effect of the increased amount of phosphor. Others who are into the physics of LEDs might be able to add more information (or correct it if I am not quite right!)  
> In the days of fluoros, we were looking for a CRI of 80+ particularly in display cabinets (and places like bathrooms, showrooms, change rooms etc where correct colour is important). I understand that "warm white" LEDs can achieve CRI of 80 (or better) whereas "cool white" struggles a bit. 
> So far the ladies seem happy with the "warm white" fittings (Atom AT9012 13W 3000K Render index 83.6). Looking at the differences in the light colour of different brands of LED fittings, I suspect that the stated colour temperatures of some aren't all that precise. It is more a case of "what you see is what you get", and CRI might be more important than colour temperature where "ladies makeup" is concerned.  Good luck

  Interesting, good to know.

----------


## Tools

Thanks Chalkyt and Shauck. I will go with the 3000K. 
Tools

----------


## John2b

> Thanks Chalkyt and Shauck. I will go with the 3000K. 
> Tools

  Good choice. You wouldn't want to look at yourself in a mirror with 5000K light, especially LED or CFL lights which don't have continuous spectrums.

----------


## GoLights

There are some interesting replies here. 
I agree in saying we are used to the "warm white" of the incandescent lights of old, and now LED are replicating that with a 3000K version. I've been doing this a long time, and I'm reluctant to say to use a warm white in the bathroom due to the colour not being natural. I'd be more inclined to suggest a natural/cool white 4000-5000K option over a warm white. 
Daylight is far too white, I agree, but something in the range of a Natural Colour is much better. Definitely better than warm white. 
I hope this helps.

----------


## Tools

> There are some interesting replies here. 
> I agree in saying we are used to the "warm white" of the incandescent lights of old, and now LED are replicating that with a 3000K version. I've been doing this a long time, and I'm reluctant to say to use a warm white in the bathroom due to the colour not being natural. I'd be more inclined to suggest a natural/cool white 4000-5000K option over a warm white. 
> Daylight is far too white, I agree, but something in the range of a Natural Colour is much better. Definitely better than warm white. 
> I hope this helps.

  Too late now! I have already ordered them and expect them to be delivered in a day or two. I'll let you know what I think when they are installed. 
Tools

----------


## GoLights

> Too late now! I have already ordered them and expect them to be delivered in a day or two. I'll let you know what I think when they are installed. 
> Tools

  Please do! Honestly, it does come down to personal preference in the end, If you feel its too yellow, try using a "cooler" globe/unit and see if its better suited for you. Remember, items can always be exchanged  :Biggrin:

----------


## Burns1

As GoLights said, it's a personal choice.
5600k is daylight in summer at noon
3200k is your standard tungsten/incandescent globe
The only problem with domestic lighting is that making globes to a price, they cut corners. The warm white CFL's are warm but have a horrendous green spike due to cheap manufacturing, making the room seem like all the colours have changed slightly. LED lamps can be just as bad, but some of the better quality brands aren't too bad. Cheap Fluro's are also green.

----------


## GoLights

Hey Tools, 
How did you go in the end?? Were you happy with the end result?? Please let us know what you decided.

----------


## GeoffW1

> I recently replaced some old "cool white" CFL downlights  in in a ski club communal bathroom with "warm white" LED downlights because the "cool white" was no good for the ladies when doing their makeup. Made them come out "looking like circus clowns in normal light".

  Jeez, 
Don't any of you blokes ever lippy up?

----------


## Tools

> Hey Tools, 
> How did you go in the end?? Were you happy with the end result?? Please let us know what you decided.

  Well when the lights arrived I temporarily hung them from the ceiling prior to cutting the holes, just to make sure I was happy with the location and the spread of light. I wasn't happy with it at all and life got in the way so that is as far as things went. I actually contacted the manufacturer last week and sent a floor plan to their recommended supplier for a design. Haven't seen that yet but expect it in the next day or so. I am actually quite surprised with how poor the light was having just used them in an entire house we built for a client at the start of the year. 
Tools

----------


## GoLights

Hi Tools, 
Thanks for the update. If you have no luck with the design, give me a call and I'll be able to assist you. We not only design the layout, but we can work out the lumen output you require, to match up to your needs. 
There is always a solution to a problem. You just need the right people to do it for you.

----------

